# How did you know you were ready?



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I am considering entering Russia and I in our first rally trial and am NERVOUS! How did you know you were ready to compete? We've completed a five-week rally workshop which ended with a show n' go of sorts, and all went well. Do you ever really feel ready, or do you just have to dive in?
Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm not really sure. I'm entering Frag in a rally trial for september, it will be our first. I know HE'S got everything down, but I'm nervous as all get out. Probably because I know he can be unpredictable in the anxiety department and may completely shut down. That, and I hate doing new things when I don't know how they work. I will be nervous about when I need to be where, checking in for things, etc. all while managing him. It will be stressful, but I have no one else to go with/try it with, so we're just... diving in!

If you know your dog CAN do it, try it out. If you bomb it, you only wasted a little money and hopefully learned something to work on.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Never done rally, but here's my two cents:

You really have to know your dog to know when they're ready. A confident, happy dog is going to have a good experience, whether they actually perform well or not. An anxious or fearful dog may or may not. I would be willing to trial with a confident dog WAY sooner (i.e. with a far inferior skill set) than with an anxious one. In addition to losing money, with the fearful dog, you've also lost the trust of the dog (ok, at least a little bit), and you may have associated the sport with a negative emotion for the dog.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Never done rally, but here's my two cents:
> 
> You really have to know your dog to know when they're ready. A confident, happy dog is going to have a good experience, whether they actually perform well or not. An anxious or fearful dog may or may not. I would be willing to trial with a confident dog WAY sooner (i.e. with a far inferior skill set) than with an anxious one. In addition to losing money, with the fearful dog, you've also lost the trust of the dog (ok, at least a little bit), and you may have associated the sport with a negative emotion for the dog.


Coulndn't agree more. 

Luckily, Frag has no fear issues and a sucky trial won't affect him a bit, he might just be all over the place because of his anxiety and might just not pay attention.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Before we ever stepped foot in an agility or rally ring, I always took my dogs to several trials where we weren't entered just to spectate and get the dogs used to the crowds, the other dogs, and the overall setting. If they seemed fine, then the next step was a show and go. I think I was the one who "wasn't ready". For that, I just needed a little gentle persuasion from my friends in the different sports. I was so nervous the first time I stepped into a ring. Agility was the hardest for me. After my first day in a trial, I was fine.

The one thing I always remember is that it needs to be fun for the dog. One of my favorite agility judges always says...."Remember you and your dog are a team, and if only one of your team is having fun....it better be the dog!" Try to remember, rally and agility are supposed to be fun, so first and foremost have fun. The Qs are great, but not every run will be a Q, but every run should be fun. At our last agility trial, we were the first dog on the line, first thing in the morning of the first day in a weekend trial. We were doing a standard run. My dog had a great time, she was fast and furious. Her head was high and her tail wagging...she had a great time....the only problem, she was off-course...oh well, later runs were better.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

No magic here. 

I would tell you to get a couple of Rally Fun Matches or Show-and Gos under your belt - at some different places besides your training school. I'd want to do that before you went the whole hog and did a trial. However, actual Rally matches are few-and-far between - much more so than obedience matches. If you can find one, that would be great. Otherwise, just do the trial. 

Make sure you arrive early enough to warm up your dog and do the walk-through. 

The judge and stewards have seen it all, so don't feel that you're going to be embarrassed by whatever happens. 

After the trial is over, and the judge has submitted the scores, most judges will answer questions about your performance IF YOU ARE POLITE ABOUT IT. You wouid want to wait until after the results are announced. A few judges will go over the actual detailed scoring, although they don't have to do that. In any case, I would try to get a reading on your performance even if you Q, because you would want to know where you can improve. 

You may get some unsolicited suggestions about your performance from spectators and the stewards as well, even from one of the judges (all off-line, of course). Be open minded about that advice. At worst, it won't matter -at best, you can pick up some real gems. 

Other than that, HAVE FUN - remember it's just one event of many.

Good Luck!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

If your dog knows all the exercises, can perform an impromptu or planned course (full length or mini) in a new environment that is reasonably busy, you want to, and you are reasonably sure a bad experience or surprise will not ruin your dog, go for it. When to trial is a difficult question. I have been hearing from some trainers that some problems will only come out in the ring and some issues will only be fixed with ring exposure. If you never trial the dog, you never know. 

I would ask yourself "If the worst thing happened, what would it be and how would it affect my dog going forward?" If the answer is something you can live with and deal with, enter. 

Do set yourself up for success. Entering your and your dog's first trial at a huge show like Reliant is probably not going to go well. A small trial in an environment that is either familiar or comfortable for your dog (indoors has less chance of your dog getting hit by a car if he bolts out of the ring, but some dogs are just better outdoors) will be more likely to end favorably.

Remember that people do this. This is a thing that people do. People and dogs enter trials for the first time. Many of the people you are competing against are probably in exactly the same position you are or only slightly ahead.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Our first trial had no jumps whatsoever and occurred at the same facility where we take weekly classes. It was a great, easy introduction to trialing.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

For better or worse, we are officially entered in our first trial! EEK!!!


----------



## climber (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm of the opinion that you never really can "know" you're ready. You can think you're ready, and when you think you're ready, go for it. Have fun, and learn from it.  In the grand scheme of things, have fun with your dog and whatever happens, happens.

When we entered our first trial (not agility or rally, was UKC protection), we thought we were ready. It was a Family Obedience title, kind of similar to the CGC. We knew what we had to do, and pretty much had the routine down.

When it came to a portion where the dog had to sit and wait for you to prepare the food for them, Nico would not sit. I mean, c'mon, sit was like the first command he learned, and of all the things for him to "forget", the sit? There were goats in a field next to the trial field, and Nico had some experience with herding (aptitude tests), so he was more interested in looking at the goats than listening. 

We thought we had trained for distractions, but as it turns out, we didn't train with goats.  He did finally sit, and he was awarded his FO title (also got his Protection Alert title at the same trial). As our mentor told us after that trial, "Welcome to the world of competing with dogs".


----------



## monkeykeeper (Nov 9, 2009)

I am in the same boat! I've been training my dog Cricket for over a year. She does really well but I don't know if I'll ever be ready. We decided to just jump in and are entered in a trial this weekend. I'm sure it'll be a disaster but it'll be a good experience for us to learn what to expect. It's a small, Rally only trial and it's close and not too expensive. We don't have a lot of show 'n gos around here so I'm going to treat this trial as our practice run. Good luck! I'm sure you'll be fine!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

monkeykeeper said:


> I am in the same boat! I've been training my dog Cricket for over a year. She does really well but I don't know if I'll ever be ready. We decided to just jump in and are entered in a trial this weekend. I'm sure it'll be a disaster but it'll be a good experience for us to learn what to expect. It's a small, Rally only trial and it's close and not too expensive. We don't have a lot of show 'n gos around here so I'm going to treat this trial as our practice run. Good luck! I'm sure you'll be fine!


Thanks. Best of luck to you and Cricket. Be sure to let us know how it goes!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I was supposed to go to two Show & Gos this weekend but chickened out both times! That was going to be how we tested the waters, so to speak.

The show I want to enter in closes in two days. Once again, I see the closing passing without me entering.

Sigh. It's been like 3 years since we started training for this.

Good luck with Russia! Please post updates and let me know how it goes. I'm very interested!!


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

MonicaBH said:


> I was supposed to go to two Show & Gos this weekend but chickened out both times! That was going to be how we tested the waters, so to speak.
> 
> The show I want to enter in closes in two days. Once again, I see the closing passing without me entering.
> 
> ...


Oh, just go for it!!! We were planning to go to a Show & Go a couple weeks ago, but I ended up having to work. Come on, jump in the deep end with Russia and me!


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Shandwill said:


> For better or worse, we are officially entered in our first trial! EEK!!!


GREAT!!

Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

We're also signed up to be evaluated for the CGC while at the trial, so it should be an adventure to say the least!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Shandwill said:


> Oh, just go for it!!! We were planning to go to a Show & Go a couple weeks ago, but I ended up having to work. Come on, jump in the deep end with Russia and me!


It doesn't take much to twist my arm (or empty my wallet, apparently). 

I'm entered in 3 Rally-O trials and an OB trial over three days.

I'll keep you & Russia in my positive thinking if you keep Clyde & I in yours??

I'm already sick to my stomach. FML.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

MonicaBH said:


> I'll keep you & Russia in my positive thinking if you keep Clyde & I in yours??
> 
> I'm already sick to my stomach. FML.


Ditto on both accounts! uke:


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

When to enter - when your dog is successfully doing what is required of it in training, you have done some proofing, and you feel that even if things don't go quite as planned, it won't be a negative experience for you and the dog.

Attitude about entering - at the end of the day, ask yourself this. If your dog doesn't pass, are you going to love it less? Is it going to effect your relationship when you go home? Does your dog care if it passes or fails, or does it care about having fun with you? Are you going to cure cancer by passing? Is someone going to die if you fail? Taking all that into account, is it really that big of a deal? Keep reminding yourself of where all this stands in the grand scheme of things, and you may not feel quite so inclined to uke: Then go out there, and just have fun, focus on your partner, and enjoy the experience.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

For anyone who's still following this thread, Russia and I earned two legs towards our RN title AND got our CGC this weekend!


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Shandwill said:


> For anyone who's still following this thread, Russia and I earned two legs towards our RN title AND got our CGC this weekend!


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :whoo:

Keep it up - you'll have your RN title in no time.

Now that you've got a taste, when can we expect to see you and Russia in Obedience


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Poly said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :whoo:
> 
> Keep it up - you'll have your RN title in no time.
> 
> Now that you've got a taste, when can we expect to see you and Russia in Obedience


That's the eventual goal...I think the Beginner Novice classes would be a good place for us to start. I'm also going to start working on titling my older dog in Rally and maybe Beginner Novice, as well. I'm taking both of them to an indoor show-n-go this weekend, so we'll see how it goes!  I'm definitely hooked, though.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

For some reason, we haven't done much BN work. Maybe because it's a new class. Back when we first got into Obedience, it was 'Novice or nothing'. It looks like a very good way to transition from Rally-O into regular Obedience, because you actually follow rally signs for the heeling and don't have to be concerned with the pattern being called out by the judge.


----------

